# Rhom? #ID Please



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I found this guy on the local classified advertised as Rhombeus and I think he looks pretty much like Rhom but coz it's costly and some red color confuse me, so if you guys could help, pleaseeeeeeeee














(sorry for the poor quality, there're the only one we got)

If it's a Rhom, do you think which river he might came from?

Cheers,

Ike


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

there is no way to tell the river a fish came from second hand with the exception of maybe a xingu rhom in some cases because they more commonly have a humeral spot but i know there have been rhoms from other locations with a noticeable humeral spot so i cant even say that is a safe bet. any chance of a clearer pic so we can help you out?


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

AS fan said:


> there is no way to tell the river a fish came from second hand with the exception of maybe a xingu rhom in some cases because they more commonly have a humeral spot but i know there have been rhoms from other locations with a noticeable humeral spot so i cant even say that is a safe bet. any chance of a clearer pic so we can help you out?


Thanks! I am working on that and 'll keep you posted.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Its really hard to tell at this size, and with the low quality pics its almost impossible. im doubting it tho only because the red on the throuht seems to clime to far on his face, sorta like sanchezi, but I could be wrong.
This is a juvi sanchezi: resembling the same characteristics as that one:


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I agree. You nee to give us a better clearer side shot.


----------

